# I Bought A Back Yard, Which Comes With A House!



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Guys and LGD









Pretty excited because my wife and I put an offer on a great place (first home) and it was accepted! We've just been given the signed and accepted offer.

First thing's first - here's the back yard

















... aaaand if you're interested in the rest of the place, check it out here.

Settlement is early October









Now, where to put my catchbox?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!! Looks like there is room for more than 1 catch box. Different distances from under the canopy. Your own full service shooting range. Hope you enjoy it for many years to come (or until a better back yard comes up for sale







)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I checked other pics too. Looks very nice buddy. good time to plant some kids


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Houses are expensive out there!!!


----------



## river (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like a fun backyard for entertaining friends...oh and for using a slingshot also.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

If you listen to E-shot, make sure you bury those kids up to their neck and water them well or they'll never grow.

Nice place, Buns! I see a slingshot craft room and some nattys in the trees!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats!! That looks like a great place. I see room for a pool down the left side, too. I, too, shoot from under the patio cover. 
Can't wait to see the videos from there!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha! Yeah I need to show my wife this, "See Honey, this is on everyone's list of priorities when shopping for a house. Its practically law


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats! I see a nice range in the yard.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice set up ! it comes with a shack already for your builds, trees for forks, and neighbors to annoy . congrats !


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice, Buns...congratulations!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> Nice, Buns...congratulations!!


Ha you said he had nice buns


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Imperial said:


> nice set up ! it comes with a shack already for your builds, trees for forks, and neighbors to annoy . congrats !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Finance fell through and we lost the house! Gah!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
******* sad








It could be a nice place to live.

Keep your head up high


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

No worries, wish & pray next house will better than this!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's a bummer, man.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that effin sux . i feel for you man . go shoot up the banks windows with paintballs . maybe its a sign that a bigger and better house is waiting for you . good luck to you , stay positive, stay gold .


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice!
Congratulations!

I'm waiting for mortgage approval on my first home as well.
A ranch house, not all that different than yours.

The big feature for me was a _yard _as well!
I rent a semi attached house right now, and I hate the yard - I don't even go out there.

The house I'm waiting on has got a nice yard enclosed by a PVC fence.

Enjoy it ABG!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ROFL!
The inadvertent trolling of reading the first post, and replying.









Good luck with your place though!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

****! I'm so sorry!

This is why I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic about my place - I realize that it can fall through as well.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't sweat it Incomudro - it was totally worth it for the gag.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice, and plenty of room to shoot in.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ain't a decent-size backyard great! Our previous place had backyard so small that I had to shoot diagonally across it to get 33 feet. Now I can do 33 *YARDS*!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Need salt?


----------

